# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Нет звука в интернете. Нужна помощ.

## tack3r

Сабж Flash Player стоит последний, пробовал разные браузеры(ие лиса опера) нигде нету звука ( видео идет а звука нет,и музу не слышно, на самом компе и в играх звук есть, в чем может быть проблема?
Прошу прощения если тему создал не в том разделе .

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

> видео идет а звука нет,и музу не слышно, на самом компе и в играх звук есть, в чем может быть проблема?


Почистите кэш,куки,временные папки (лучше какой-нибудь профильной тулзой),плюс :

_ПУСК-Панель управления-Свойства обозревателя-Дополнительно-Мультимедиа_
Убедитесь,что проставлена галочка _"воспроизводить звуки на веб-страницах"_.
Проверьте эту опцию в настройках браузера.Например, Оpera - Настройки - Быстрые настройки - "включить звук на веб-страницах".

----------


## olejah

+ к *grobik*, проверьте наличие файла setupapi.dll в папке с браузерами, в которых не воспроизводится звук. Если найдёте, Вам в Помогите

----------

